# Sky Signal



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Helloooo

Is anybody else having problems receiving some channels?

It seems to be since we had a storm this afternoon. I've tried pulling plug/viewing card ect but not working.

I'm just getting the can't receive signal but only on some channels grrrrrrrrrrrr

LL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

No mien is fine but I am North London and no rain for us.  I find switcihng it off at the wall coket counting to ten and then putting it on and it helps.  If not ring the sky helpline

L x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I also find unplugging helps

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Tried that  

Not sure I've got the energy for the 'helpline'


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

My mum and dad in Liverpool are having mega problems with sky. I'm in Glasgow and mine is fine


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Only just seen this today, but we had probs in Luton too. The storm had passed my house but presumed it had moved was between us and the transmitter


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ours was a bit dodgy last night and we didn't have a storm. Dh was told how to reset the LNB thingymajigss without having to call the engineer out. I'll pm you later when he's home if you're still having probs.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI there

Ahh thanks Cath.

I called the helpline in the end and spent 20 minutes with them waddling to box, back to phone, back to box, back to phone    . Nothing worked so they suggested just leaving it until the morning  .

By the morning it was OK so the storm obviously knocked it out for 10 hours!!!

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

